# worth it? http://www.recyclebiz.com/



## Froggy (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.recyclebiz.com/ has anyone recieved this material and has it been of any value? thx, Frog


----------



## Froggy (Jan 12, 2008)

hmm 47 views and not a peep.


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 12, 2008)

Froggy,

I checked the link, but I have no feedback for you, sorry.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jan 12, 2008)

well I registered to their forum, and now I'm looking for a password  to their secret section lol...

I have no idea if it worth it though.


----------



## Shaul (Jan 13, 2008)

It's a great site. 

I've been there a couple years, so have others. A lot of quality information has been freely traded back and forth, both in recycling and refining but it's primarily geared to recycling; partly because the forum owner discourages refining (as opposed to collecting things like cats. electronic scrap etc. and selling it to someone else) and partly because he wants to sell his books.

I personally have never bought his books though I'm sure there's a load of excellent information in them and they seemed to be well received by those who had purchased them.

Shaul


----------



## junkelly (Jan 13, 2008)

I requested a password from that site 2-3 months ago and never received a reply. I check my 'junk mail' folder, also, so I'm sure it was never sent. If any of y'all are successful in joining, I may try again.

-junkelly


----------



## Froggy (Jan 13, 2008)

I think you have to buy a product from him first, then you get the pass to the yellow brick road... Come on Shaul give up the passcodes


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 13, 2008)

I to registered a couple of months ago and never got a password. I got an email telling me it would be reviewed for approval or something like that, but no password.


----------



## Smitty (Jan 13, 2008)

I got a reply and it was to deny me access to the site.


----------



## Froggy (Jan 13, 2008)

Shaul, can you contact this guy and find out what the skinny is? We wanna get FAT!! (sorry late here and Im getting goofy)


----------



## Shaul (Jan 14, 2008)

Unfortunately, there don't seem to be any secret pass codes   (at least none that I've ever been able to discover).

I do seem to remember though that a year or two ago he closed open access to the forum and made entrance conditional on buying his book.

The forum seems to have been going downhill over the past year or so with the 'search' function returning a 404 message and the 'message between members' function disabled. 

Might it have something to do with the growth and popularity of this site, Who knows?

On the plus side, some of the best in terms of knowledge and experience there (like GoldSilverPro and HyderConsulting) are now here, perhaps others as well.

Shaul


----------



## Shaul (Jan 14, 2008)

Froggy;

At the bottom of the link you posted originally, is his contact info with phone & fax numbers.
Maybe try contacting him that way.

Shaul


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 14, 2008)

HyderConsulting

Haven't heard from him in awhile. :?


----------



## calgoldrecyclers (Feb 27, 2008)

i was there once about a month ago. why pay $97 to learn from him what can be learned here for free? in one form or another, all his information is right here.(on this site, of course) good luck.


----------



## Recyclebiz_com (Feb 27, 2008)

If any of you want full access to my discussion Forum, go into the Forum, re-register, and send me an email at: [email protected] with your username and password, stating that you found me on the Gold Refining Forum, and I'll personally make sure your registration is activated within a day or so.

Regards - Scott Andrews
recyclebiz.com


----------



## Shaul (Feb 27, 2008)

Scott;

Welcome to the forum. Good to see that Recyclebiz is still alive & well... or is it?

Things have been too quiet there for too long.

Shaul


----------



## jasonvoss (Mar 5, 2008)

Me and my wife did purchase his book , wasnt what we thought it would be however did have quite a bit information , not worth $97 though! I also hate to admit that we fell for Meagan Rose items as well , got ripped off big time. but now we have this forum and feel right at home, thanks everyone for all the information!


----------

